# "gaiting



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Check out this video on you tube WOW
Apparently it is this dog:
Dingo vom Haus Gero.
He was whelped - 16.9.1978
1983 Sieger 


http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=TIFpKL0qRQ0


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

It's been posted about in the past but it's always a great one to see.







Not to be cliche, but that truly is poetry in motion.


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

I liked that! Nice analysis


----------

